# High street items



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought we could post here if we see any products on the high street that might interest fuzzy owners :thumbup:

Primark - Diamonte Dumbo Rat Brooch
Sooo gorgeous, I have one and attatched it to ribbon and wear it in my hair.
£2

New Look - ratty/mouse socks
£2
http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/tights-and-socks/mousey-socks_201799504?icSort=-bestSellerScore

Dorothy Perkins - Ratty/Mouse socks
V. cute, two differant designs. Grey socks with lots of pink ratty faces on, or pink socks with one big grey rat face.
£2 per or 3 for £5
Grey mouse print socks- View All - Socks - Accessories - Dorothy Perkins
Pink mouse face socks- View All - Socks - Accessories - Dorothy Perkins

Rat burglar vest
£18
http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...813&langId=-1&categoryId=&parent_category_rn=

Topman - Green mouse/rat gold sweater
£10 (maybe discontinued)
Green mouse golf sweatshirt- Sweatshirts - Mens Cardigans & Jumpers - Clothing - TOPMAN

Red basketball mouse sweater
http://www.topman.com/webapp/wcs/st...207229&langId=-1&catalogId=33056&viewAllFlag=


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OOOOOOOHHHH....i feel a shopping expedition coming on  xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I went to Primark on my lunch break from work yesterday, I just had to get myself one of those Dumbo Rat brooches, it is gorgeous and a bargain at £2.00!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> I went to Primark on my lunch break from work yesterday, I just had to get myself one of those Dumbo Rat brooches, it is gorgeous and a bargain at £2.00!!


Awwwww....my primark is a train ride away!!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh I want the brooch too, Im going to have to go to Primark tomorrow now.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I want one too!  x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awwwww....my primark is a train ride away!!! xx


Would u like me to get one for you and post it?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Would u like me to get one for you and post it?


 do you have a paypal account? xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes I do


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Yes I do


Ok PM me...and I will reply later as im going out!! Thanks!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Just bought me and TDM the little Dumbo Rat brooch  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Just bought me and TDM the little Dumbo Rat brooch  x


Lucky you!!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

got some items i bought today.. thought i wud post the link here if u guys didnt c it 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/115263-todays-shopping-bargains.html


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Just bought me and TDM the little Dumbo Rat brooch  x


Thankies hun, cant wait to pick my new little ratty up.


----------

